# Columbia Model 32 badge



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a lead on a Columbia Model 32 headbadge. Looks to be 1893 mens road racer or Century... Anybody in need of one?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes - Mr Columbia has it as 1893 Mens Road Racer...... great badge!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this bike on EBay a model 32?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182406877078?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2017)

HA HA----NO it is not ,.   that ebay bike has the correct badge


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2017)

,GOOD LUCK   ,,  wait till the final seconds


----------



## locomotion (Jan 7, 2017)

All joking aside buddy, I hope someone from The Cabe gets the bike, you, me, someone else, doesn't matter, I don't have anything that old, but it's probably pretty special.
We probably all use Auctionsniper.com, so yes it will probably kick off in the last 3 seconds.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2017)

locomotion said:


> View attachment 405909
> 
> Is that you Walter?   You post this picture pretty often.
> This special moment must be your life's highlight!!!
> ...


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 8, 2017)

columbia bike 2232.00 with 3 1/2 hours to go , I have a seat for 750.00 , also know where you can get the pedal block rubbers ,,  forget about the brake system , last brake set up I sold went for 750.00 to Germany ,   I have 2 in line waiting for a chance to buy a brake set ,.. Bike shown is a pneumatic , ..you all know what to do , about that , all comments funny, good, or stupid are welcome, I use all kinds of communication ,   especially facebook -


----------



## locomotion (Jan 8, 2017)

bump
.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 8, 2017)

1893 Columbia :



 

1892 Columbia :


----------



## locomotion (Jan 8, 2017)

Doesn't it apply a bit of braking when turning the handlebars???


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 8, 2017)

there is a finely made , machined pivot , that eliminates any brake action , when turning ,.  , good luck to whoever gets this bike , remember , there is 3,000 to spend , to buy a seat , brake , tires , pedal blocks -blah,blah,blah , will still make a nice scorcher style bike - the mystery buyer is sitting , waiting for the final moments


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 8, 2017)

This is the one claimed to be on eBay?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 8, 2017)

The badge is not correct for the bike on ebay.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 11, 2019)

who needs brakes when you have the Pope holding your bike up for you !


----------

